

Ask HN: PO box or mailing address for digital nomads? - holic

Are there any available solutions for a permanent PO box&#x2F;mailing address for digital nomads? A place to have mail delivered, digitally scanned, with the option of opening (for scanning) or forwarding?<p>I remember watching Earth-Class Mail featured on the Startup Junkies series in 2008, but it looks like they haven&#x27;t changed much since their initial launch.
======
gregjor
travelingmailbox.com

